# Waterford/Gunnar Owners and Fans.... Post your Pictures



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I did a few searches and didn't find a single thread dedicated to pictures of these beautiful bikes. Here is a starter pic from me....


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Here are two Gunnar's I've had. I sold the red&yellow frame, but my girlfriend still has the silver one. She loves it!


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Careful, with legs like that your second pic could end up the Podium Girls forum....  

Congrats on the beautiful frame.... the bikes aren't bad either.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's my Waterford that I got last year. Never fails to get comments.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

CM, that is a stellar build. I really like the chrome lugged BB shell and the pin stripes with blocking. Really nice job.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> CM, that is a stellar build. I really like the chrome lugged BB shell and the pin stripes with blocking. Really nice job.


Thanks. I spent a lot of time contemplating what color scheme and appointments I wanted. I really like it, and if I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't change a thing, except that I would get it made by someone other than Waterford. 

The lugs aren't chrome, they're polished stainless steel. The seat and BB lugs aren't usually polished - I'm glad I opted to have them done. The pictures don't show it very well, but the paint is metallic and quite sparkly. The pinstriping really adds a touch of class, too. It is truly a piece of art and a fantastic ride; I just wish the whole buying experience hadn't been such a nightmare. (YMMV)


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

-CM- said:


> Thanks. I spent a lot of time contemplating what color scheme and appointments I wanted. I really like it, and if I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't change a thing, except that I would get it made by someone other than Waterford.
> 
> The lugs aren't chrome, they're polished stainless steel. The seat and BB lugs aren't usually polished - I'm glad I opted to have them done. The pictures don't show it very well, but the paint is metallic and quite sparkly. The pinstriping really adds a touch of class, too. It is truly a piece of art and a fantastic ride; I just wish the whole buying experience hadn't been such a nightmare. (YMMV)


As far as the polished stainless steel lugs, they really add to the class. You said that you had a BAD buying experience??? I have called them a few times and have got unbelievably good service and to date haven't even bought anything from them. I haven't heard about anyone else having any issues other than it taking a little longer than estimated. In the end, did they correct the problems you had?


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> As far as the polished stainless steel lugs, they really add to the class. You said that you had a BAD buying experience??? I have called them a few times and have got unbelievably good service and to date haven't even bought anything from them. I haven't heard about anyone else having any issues other than it taking a little longer than estimated. In the end, did they correct the problems you had?


You experience mimics mine as far as pre-order service goes. But after the order, my ordeal became quite a saga. After I ordered I was told it would take 6 weeks. I called at 4 weeks to see if it was on schedule, only to learn that the order hadn't actually been initiated. I was told it would be expidited, and that I'd get it about the same time as originally estimated. Well, deadline after deadline was missed, with me having to contact them every time. I was extremely patient, usually contacting them only after their own estimated delivery dates passed.

Finally they shipped it, and you wouldn't believe the botched pinstripping job they did. It literally looked like a child had painted it. Terrible, and certainly not the level of quality you'd expect on a $3800 frameset. So I sent it back. From then on, everyone who had dealt with me previously completely ignored my communications, and I had to deal with the warranty department and the dealer. And we started the whole process over of me having to contact them after their own time estimates had passed to see where my bike was. Incredibly awful customer service.

Finally I got the frameset and it looked fine. But while I was assembling it, I noticed a chip in the fork. I hadn't noticed this when inspecting it at the store, so I just accepted it. But as it turns out, the paint is incredibly fragile. The area around the gear cluster is quite chipped away, the top tube has a couple of gouges in it where it fell, and there are various other chips. I've owned several painted bikes, and NONE have every chipped like this Waterford. I'm going to have to get it repainted probably withing a couple of years I could send it back and demand that it be fixed under warranty, but my initial experience with Waterford has left such a bad impression with me that I just don't want to deal with them again for any reason, even if it costs me more money. 

I've given the super-abbreviated version of my experience here. In the end, it took 5 months to get my frameset. I would not have bothered me one bit to have waited that long if that was the original estimate, but the fact that they kept missing their own estimates and not communicating the status to me was very frustrating. And they were unapologetic for sending the original botched job, and did nothing to make up for it. 

If you deal with them, be extremely assertive. And whatever you do, don't pay the entire balance up front. Pay the absolute minumum. I paid the whole amount and therefore didn't have any leverage. 

>In the end, did they correct the problems you had.

Let me just say that they did eventually deliver what I had ordered. However, it was the worst buying experience of my life, and I would not recommend them to anyone.

It's too bad, too, because it is a fantastic bike. If the paint wasn't a constant reminder, I probably could forget all the negative aspects.


----------



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

*And this is my contribution*

Waterford X-22


----------



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

*My Waterford*

Two years ago I had this made up. It's my second Wateford and I can't say enough good things about them. The lugs are stainless steel and the paint is a very dark (almost black) metallic charcoal that was done for the 50th anniversary Paramounts.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Those Waterford bikes are really nice. Beautiful attention to detail.


----------



## tenorman (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is mine, a custom R2200 in Emerald Green with stainless lugs, Campy Chorus. The best bicycle I've ever ridden. Happy with the Waterford steel fork, too. Very light for a steel bike.


----------



## tenorman (Dec 30, 2004)

-CM- said:


> You experience mimics mine as far as pre-order service goes. But after the order, my ordeal became quite a saga. <snip>


Wow, sorry to hear about the delays and screw-ups. You aren't alone, I came close to canceling the whole thing after I waited six months (yeah, originally told six weeks, order lost or something...sounds like the same story) and the paint job on the fork was botched. Sent the fork back, should have been a 2-week turnaround but turned into 6 weeks. In the end everything was right and I *love* the bike but the buying experience left a lot to be desired.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I have mine partially built. I think I am going to go with the white cork wrap..... I have a problem though. Where in the hell do I get a 28.6mm clamp adapter? I found one on eBay but it is faux carbon and I don't have any carbon on the bike so that is definitely out. I need either an adapter or a Veloce clamp derailleur in a 28.6mm, does anyone make these anymore.... any help??


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> I have mine partially built. I think I am going to go with the white cork wrap..... I have a problem though. Where in the hell do I get a 28.6mm clamp adapter? I found one on eBay but it is faux carbon and I don't have any carbon on the bike so that is definitely out. I need either an adapter or a Veloce clamp derailleur in a 28.6mm, does anyone make these anymore.... any help??


Something like this?

http://www.loosescrews.com/index.cg...Adapter&tc=&item_id=LS-6026PD&id=989153327439


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

2004 Gunnar Roadie (Goldrush over charcoal silver)
No complete photos, but here are bits and pieces.
DA7700 group
Flite saddle
Easton EA70 post
Ritchey WCS stem and Pro bar
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I found an old Campagnolo 980 FD with a 28.6mm clamp. Here she is all complete and ride ready....


----------



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

*My first*

This was my first Waterford - RS12. It started out black, but I had it repainted by Waterford.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

What Alpha Q fork is that? Nice redo. A nice advantage to steel is that every 4-5 years you can get a "new" ride just by painting it.


----------



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. The fork is a True Temper Alpha Q carbon fork (1”), threadless titanium steerer tube, 350 mm, 37 mm rake. I agree about the ability to get a "new" bike by repainting. I bought that frame in 1998 as my first road bike. Kept it for 4 or 5 years before i had it repainted by Waterford. They did a great job with the refinishing. About the fork, my new Waterford has their steel fork and although it's heavier than carbon it rides just as smoothly.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's my 10 year old 2200 that's about to assume rain bike / trainer duty.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

JChasse said:


> Here's my 10 year old 2200 that's about to assume rain bike / trainer duty.


Hell, if that is your back up, what is your primary rig going to be???


----------



## Lawrencer2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

*My 2006 Waterford*

View attachment 75076


View attachment 75077
Here are some pics of my custom RST22. 1000 miles this season and I love this bike.


----------



## mike502 (Feb 6, 2005)

JChasse said:


> Here's my 10 year old 2200 that's about to assume rain bike / trainer duty.


That is a beautiful frame. I have a two year old 2200 (two years this March) and when I deciding how I was gonna paint, I was going your route as I love the scheme.


----------



## mike502 (Feb 6, 2005)

This is my 2200 that will two years old in March. I really enjoy the ride. Before I bought the frame, I was riding a Cannondale CAAD3. I was getting extremely discouraged on the rough ride that I almost quit riding all together. I had told cycling buddies that my next ride would be steel like my first bike an old Schwinn World Sport or Prelude can't remember. My LBS tried talking me into a new six13; but, I was adamant about going back to my "roots" in riding steel. Glad I did.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lawrencer2003 said:


> View attachment 75076
> 
> 
> View attachment 75077
> Here are some pics of my custom RST22. 1000 miles this season and I love this bike.


 Super cool looking bike- old school with new touches. You've got to love that frame mounted pump, and a seat bag big enough to be useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Check out the lugwork they are doing over at Waterford... Dave just posted a couple pics on the Message Board but this was the best one..... DADDY LIKE:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lawrencer2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

Beautiful! I wish I'd had the budget for custom lugs. You have to love the fact that this level of craftsmanship exists in the USA. Thanks for the post! I'd love to see the finished bike.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

*A friend of ours Waterford build*

Here are some pics of a build that a friend of ours is doing on a NOS Waterford 1100. Check out the NOS Deltas for sale in the display case..


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

just got this one near complete for RBR member Haiku d'etat... it will be getting a Thompson seatpost and a Brooks saddle.


----------



## Lawrencer2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

*R33?*

Can't tell from the pics. But the build says R33. Nice bike.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Lawrencer2003 said:


> Can't tell from the pics. But the build says R33. Nice bike.


no... it is actually an 1100. Went for a ride today on it and I must admit it was fantastic.


----------



## Lawrencer2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

1100? Which model is that? Not on the current WPC website.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Lawrencer2003 said:


> 1100? Which model is that? Not on the current WPC website.


I am not an authority but this is what I think I know....

The 1100 preceeded the 1200 and neither are still in production. The one pictured was made in Dec 1994. These offerings were the "entry level" lugged bikes and made along with the 2200. I believe the only significant difference in the frames was the tubing. I believe that the 1100's and 1200's were made of Reynolds 531 and/or 753 and the 2200 got the lighter Reynolds 853 (and soon 953). There was not a significant price difference (nor ride difference IMHO) and Waterford decided to go with a TIG welded "entry level" frame that was a fair amount cheaper, the R-14. I have a 2200 and can attest that there is very minimal differences between it and the 1100, the tubing and lugs all look the same. AFAIK, all the "R" designated models are TIG welded and the full numerical models are lugged.


----------



## Lawrencer2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

33 Series are TIG welded; 22 Series are lugged; 14 series are TIG Welded ..


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*Mine*

R33
54.5 TT
74 SA
72.5 HA
410 Stays
588.1 front center
70 BB drop

Marc Muller really knows what he is doing. Very balanced bike.
Outstanding handling and pedal response. Ride is very good.
The bike squirts with each pedal stroke and at the same time
is smooth as silk. Killer!


towerscum


----------



## Lawrencer2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice and clean. Very understated. Waterford does everything well. Those welds look great.


----------



## pacesetter (Sep 14, 2006)

*My Roadie*

Just built up this Gunnar Roadie, frame is an 05 model, Alpha Q CS20 fork ultegra drivetrain with a RaceFace Road Crank... My 2nd Gunnar.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Gunnar Roadie on the Rio Grande*

I have ridden this thing everywhere. It's been my main ride going on 6 seasons now. NM, CO, UT, CA, AZ, all-weather, all-year.

This photo was from 2003 (I think) when she had her flashy red/blue splash tape and red tires. Since then she wears more conservative black tape and blue tires.

I had her repainted in the roadie blue by Gunnar in the winter of 06. It came out terrific, the blue was a little bit richer and has a nice sheen to it. Just haven't taken more pix yet.


----------



## Dog Trainer (Dec 8, 2005)

Look what UPS left at my door yesterday. Cannot wait to build it up and see what the Waterford ride is all about.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

*My new Waterford with polished 953 frame*

I ordered this last November and finally got the call from the LBS that it was here late last week. It has the same geometry as the 1972 P15-9 Paramount, and with the heavy Brooks saddle, heavy wheels, and pedals weighs 20.5 pounds (61 cm frame). The fork is chromed Reynolds 531, so I could have save a pound or two by using a carbon fiber fork. All new Campy Record group.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Lawrencer2003 said:


> Beautiful! I wish I'd had the budget for custom lugs. You have to love the fact that this level of craftsmanship exists in the USA. Thanks for the post! I'd love to see the finished bike.


Dave Wages, a Waterford employee and expert lug carver built the frame for himself, and Waterford had it on display at the North American Handbuilt Bicycle Show in San Jose in March. It's a feast for the eyes. Tube set is Reynolds 953 stainless steel.


----------



## Dog Trainer (Dec 8, 2005)

It's now finished. Everything but the saddle and computer came off a bike that wasn't being riden much. The last pic. has been my main ride for the last couple of years. It's also a keeper.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Both look great. The Sport geometry makes sense to me with my riding style. I have had Gunnars in the past and loved them. I presently own a Pilot 2.1 which I like but miss the ride and look of steel. Some people don't like the straight blade fork of the Sport but I like the look.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I have two new Waterfords to post...

This is one that I just bid on tonight and won for $488 + shipping. Where was everyone on this? Yeah, the frame could use a repaint, but hey that is half the fun in coming up with a custom paint scheme. The bike generally appears a bit neglected, but at less than $500 built with Ksyrium SL's I think it was a steal :thumbsup:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

$500 is a steal. I can never find my size with the Waterfords. The bigger frames (60cm+) always have some funky custom geometry that keeps me from buying it. I know Waterford has discounted paint re-do prices during the fall when things slow down for them. What is the list price new for this same frame? $1900. Even if a bike shop wanted to really sell you one it would be around $1650. Nice buy.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is the second one to post pics of.... it is better looking in person. I am going to try some red tires with silver water bottle holders too.


----------



## Dog Trainer (Dec 8, 2005)

I like that white one. Very, very classy. Might have to consider that when I get mine repainted. But then again I kinda like my intense red with silver decals. Got to ask what size is the white one and where'd you find it?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Dog Trainer said:


> I like that white one. Very, very classy. Might have to consider that when I get mine repainted. But then again I kinda like my intense red with silver decals. Got to ask what size is the white one and where'd you find it?


It believe it is a Waterford stock 58cm. The ST and TT are right at 57cm CTC. I got it from KPCW who got it from Jamie Swann at Centerport Cycles in Northport, NY. It is the frame in the 7th picture here: http://www.centerportcycles.com/pages/shop_tour/shop_tour1.html

It is in the 2nd picture here: http://www.centerportcycles.com/pages/shop_tour/shop_tour2.html

Also pictured further up in the thread. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=920226&postcount=29

It was NOS when he got it a few months ago. We collaborated on the build and came up with what you see pictured.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

here it is again with a couple changes. Anybody got an opinion on the bar wrap?


----------



## Dog Trainer (Dec 8, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> here it is again with a couple changes. Anybody got an opinion on the bar wrap?


Sorry but I liked it better the first time.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Black tires. Black tape.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

i like the red tape as it gives some contrast for the black hoods.could go either way on the tires.....nice looking bike,though.white never goes out of style..


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Dog Trainer said:


> Sorry but I liked it better the first time.


thanks for your opinion, I think it is the Zondas that I really like more in the first picture. I thought about putting the red Challenge Elite tires on the Zondas, but the Record/FIR wheelset in the second picture needed some tires anyway. After the crazy effort it took to mount them, they will stay like that at least until I need to replace a tube. 

So I need to decide on these things:

Bar Wrap: Red or Black
Water Bottle Cages: Red or Chrome
Wheelset: Zondas or FIR/Record
Tires: Red or Black

What say all?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I am bidding farewell to my first Waterford. Now that I have got the 1100 dialed in, there isn't a good reason to keep both. If anyone is interested this 2200 is now on the "bay".


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is the progression of my latest project. It is a Waterford 2200 I am quite pleased with the results.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is a more standard shot of her now.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

The black metallic/gray powder coat turned out well on your bike. I am a big fan of powder coating. I found a guy who powder coats dirt bikes and let him do an old steel frame and it turned out great. He has since done three more frames and the powder coat was flawless. They have come out with decals now that are compatible with powder coating. Fun project.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

that grey looks great. How old are those zondas?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> that grey looks great. How old are those zondas?


Thanks. I believe the Zondas are less than 2 years old, but they are not the latest model. I think they look great and I appreciate the stiffness as well as the aero qualities. They have been a really good wheelset so far.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow the restoration is awesome! looks great!


----------



## guyintense (Jun 6, 2006)

The same as handsomerob's, only different.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow Guy... that is almost creepy.

+1 on your headset
-1 on the Shimano  

Is that a 2200 also? Was it painted or powdercoated? What kind of fork is that?

on further inspection... both have the frame pump peg and it even looks to be the same size (stock 58cm? or 57cm CTC) 

Also, I took the Zondas off for now and rode with some 32 spoke 8 spd Record/OP, so a current picture would make them look even more alike.


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*Waterford X14*

My second Waterford! 


towerscum


----------



## guyintense (Jun 6, 2006)

It's a 1200 that started off the same red as yours, stock 56 cm. It doesn't show too well in the photos but it's actually clear powder coated. If you look closely you can see the brazing around the lugs.
I'm a mountain biker so it was logical I went ShimaNO rather then Crampandgoslow for my road bike, plus my wife is Japanese.
The fork is an Ouzo Pro that I stripped the clearcoating off.
No comments on the 27.4 ti Syncros post or the ti Ibis stem?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

guyintense said:


> It's a 1200 that started off the same red as yours, stock 56 cm. It doesn't show too well in the photos but it's actually clear powder coated. If you look closely you can see the brazing around the lugs.
> I'm a mountain biker so it was logical I went ShimaNO rather then Crampandgoslow for my road bike, plus my wife is Japanese.
> The fork is an Ouzo Pro that I stripped the clearcoating off.
> No comments on the 27.4 ti Syncros post or the ti Ibis stem?


I couldn't tell for sure from the pics what the stem and post was. Truthfully, I thought the post was a Thomson, but looking at the second pic it is obviously Ti... it has that certain luster. I didn't know Syncros made a 27.4mm. I actually don't care for those skinny threadless stems. I prefer standard (skinny) quill stems, but if it is going to be threadless, I like the "normal" size.

What made you go with clear powder coat? I doubt you will see another like it. As far as my powder coating, I am thrilled with how well it turned out. In fact, I am going to be taking my Serotta pretty soon to get done. I just need to decide on the color.

I can see the brazing. I am a newb so I didn't realize that it the solder was gold until I stripped my frame.


----------



## guyintense (Jun 6, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> I actually don't care for those skinny threadless stems. I prefer standard (skinny) quill stems, but if it is going to be threadless, I like the "normal" size.
> 
> What made you go with clear powder coat? I doubt you will see another like it. As far as my powder coating, I am thrilled with how well it turned out. In fact, I am going to be taking my Serotta pretty soon to get done. I just need to decide on the color.
> 
> ...


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

the latest.... too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> Here is a more standard shot of her now.


The 8 speed cassette fit on the Zondas, but it was starting to chew up the freehub body, so I stuck the original 8 speed Record wheelset back on and the Racing T crankset that came with the group.


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

This is my RS11, which I've had for about 5 yrs, and bought used for 500. Right now it is old 8 spd Mirage, but I will probably sell my Nago frame, and swap out the mirage with the 10 spd Chorus and Protons from it. I love the British racing green and white panels on this bike.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*1200*

New to me - Jason Blue great shape- built with D'ace 25th anniversay kit, Nitto Noodles Salsa stem, AC post, Regal saddle. Fizik tape, arundel cages - comments/suggestions welcomed.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

*2003 Roadie*

2003 Roadie with Plat Ox tubing


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

*2003 Roadie*

03 Roadie with Plat Ox tubing.


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

*Here's my R-33*








<a 
Metallic flade paint. Tasty


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Smokin!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

*2007 Roadie*

New to me, recent ebay purchase. Built up with my trusty 8sp Campy Chorus gruppo circa 1996.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

stelvio1925 said:


> New to me, recent ebay purchase. Built up with my trusty 8sp Campy Chorus gruppo circa 1996.


VERY nice! The black frame, silver alloy components, and red cages/bar wrap are a great color combo.


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

Any more Waterford or Gunnar owners out there? Post some pics


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Waterford Brevet


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

handsomerob said:


> I am not an authority but this is what I think I know....
> 
> The 1100 preceeded the 1200 and neither are still in production. The one pictured was made in Dec 1994. These offerings were the "entry level" lugged bikes and made along with the 2200. I believe the only significant difference in the frames was the tubing. I believe that the 1100's and 1200's were made of Reynolds 531 and/or 753 and the 2200 got the lighter Reynolds 853 (and soon 953). There was not a significant price difference (nor ride difference IMHO) and Waterford decided to go with a TIG welded "entry level" frame that was a fair amount cheaper, the R-14. I have a 2200 and can attest that there is very minimal differences between it and the 1100, the tubing and lugs all look the same. AFAIK, all the "R" designated models are TIG welded and the full numerical models are lugged.


I've got a 1995 1200 in Reynolds 753. It was the precursor to 853. Once Reynolds came out with 853, 753 disapeared. The 1200 wasn't a beginers bike either. Mine was an ex Team Mak bike. Richard Schwinn told me that that was their early factory race offering. I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

here's a pic of my wife's waterford RS-11. once i get my x-11 back from velocolour i'll probably post a pic in the retro or cx forums.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I just finished this build for a neighbor who will be riding it on the 545 mile AIDS/LifeCycle ride from San Francisco to Los Angeles the first week of June.

It's a 54cm 1994 Schwinn Paramount with Reynolds 753 OS tubing, and was one of the last Waterford built Paramounts. It was repainted by Waterford in 2003 with a Candy Red to Daytona Blue fade and 1993 silver Paramount decals. It's built up using Campy 11-s Chorus with compact crank, and weighs 19.5 pounds as pictured.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

What differentiates that frame from a Waterford 1200? the dropouts?

Bet it rides LIKE A MAGIC CARPET!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

bigman said:


> What differentiates that frame from a Waterford 1200? the dropouts?


That's a good question; I don't know the answer. I wish Waterford would post the geometry and specifications for their early models on their website because a lot of owners would love to have those details. This particular Paramount, according to Richard Schwinn, was part of a stock bike program with Schwinn Cycling and Fitness (the new owners of Schwinn after the 1993 bankruptcy), and was shipped to them in February of 1994. 



bigman said:


> Bet it rides LIKE A MAGIC CARPET!


It's too small for me, but my neighbor says he can ride it almost effortlessly all day without being at all fatigued. He's in love with it, and says the Ergo 11-speed shifters are much smoother and more precise than the Shimano shifters on his Lemond.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

moschika said:


> here's a pic of my wife's waterford RS-11. once i get my x-11 back from velocolour i'll probably post a pic in the retro or cx forums.


Does the bike have barcons?


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Finally I have some images of my Gunnar to post. I'm still in the refining stages due to working out fit and mainly cockpit choices, but here are a couple of images. Built with Ultegra SL drivetrain, 105 hubs/DT spokes/Velocity Aerohead rims, Shimano long reach calipers and Brooks Team Pro saddle. I mounted Conty 622X28 Contact tires since there are some great gravel road rides in my area.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Super


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks. It rides really nice too. I'm pleased with what the folks in Waterford put together....

Bob


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

The charcoal silver looks even better in person. Well put together.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you. I really wanted to build it Campy, but the weak dollar/euro and my budget didn't let me. You're right it does look even better in person. My last new bike/custom was an IF MTB with some fairly bright colors so I decided to mute this one a bit. It's a nice neutral color so I can change the look of the bike quite a bit by simply changing bar tape. 

Bob


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Thank God for Waterford!*

It's a 1996 and one of the last 753 bikes made. Unlike today's bikes, it has the Henry James polished dropouts. I LOVED this bike, but after 13 years, I moved to a Cinelli. The Waterford 1200 is still has the best ride of any bike I have owned. I'm really curious to know how an R-33 would stack up.


----------



## yourideit (Mar 25, 2009)

*56cm rs-22*










bars and stem: ritchey
fork: ouzo pro
seat: selle itallia slr
wheels: record hubs, dt comp spokes, open pro black rims, 700x25 continental gp4000 vectran
pedals: speedplay x2
the other bits: campy chorus 11

one of the nicest rides i have ever been on. makes me happy just looking at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Very nice RS22. I have a 2001 Gunnar Roadie, Campy Record. I see these new 15lb carbon bikes and think one of those would sure be nice. But after thinking about it, my next bike really needs to be a Waterford w/11 speed Campy.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

cs1 said:


> Does the bike have barcons?


yes. she never really cared for the brifters, and never rode in the drops. she has better hand placement with these bars, shifting is simpler in many ways and doesn't have to take her hands off the bars to do so.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

So, many nice Waterfords all in one place. I think this might be heaven. My dream bike is a lugged Waterford hard tail MTB. That would fill out the stable nicely.


----------



## waterford853 (Oct 12, 2008)

post removed


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*R33 Make over pics*

Had the R33 painted at Waterford. I like it...a lot. It's faster too!



towerscum


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

New paint in candy red is always faster. That is what I like about steel. Have it painted and you have a new bike with no suprises.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Here are my two Gunnars - both have Waterford paintjobs. 

Roadie is built with DA10, Alpha-Q fork, Ritchey WCS, and will have Ergott handbuilts on it in a few. The Streetdog has a Sugino crank, Record brakelevers & calipers, Nokton cables, Alpha-Q fork, OP handbuilts. 

Both bikes ride great.


----------



## yourideit (Mar 25, 2009)

i like your style edlouie. cool bikes. i've been thinking about a new ride and that streetdog is really close to what i'm going to do.

this has to be the best forum here. keep em' comming


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

yourideit said:


> i like your style edlouie. cool bikes. i've been thinking about a new ride and that streetdog is really close to what i'm going to do.
> 
> this has to be the best forum here. keep em' comming


Thanks! I like my builds, but I think handsomerob really takes the cake for style factor!

They're really great bikes. I've ridden other steel (Bianchi, Lemond 853, Miyata Tange) and I think the Gunnar TT OX blend delivers great performance and light weight. I actually prefer riding the Gunnars over my CF Tarmac, they're a bit more lively and don't "slap or rattle" along the road as much. 

The finish quality is also first-rate and frankly, unbeatable for the price point.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

here are some pics of my waterford x-11 just back from the painters. 









i'm replacing the stem with a black Kelly chromo stem









can you see the silver lining?

















it's all in the details

i'm still working on the build and having a bit of trouble with the drive-train, but hopefully i'll get it running by next weekend. still waiting for my stem to come in.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

moschika said:


> here are some pics of my waterford x-11 just back from the painters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bike really deserves a nice stem. Good luck on the build. What kind of group are you going to use?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

cs1 said:


> That bike really deserves a nice stem. Good luck on the build. What kind of group are you going to use?


unfortunately i can't afford a slick new gruppo, so it's going to be a mix of old and new parts. the "nicest" parts will be the CK headset, Brooks saddle and Paul neo-retros. I think the Kelly stem will look nice - definitely a lot better then what's on there now.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

moschika said:


> unfortunately i can't afford a slick new gruppo, so it's going to be a mix of old and new parts. the "nicest" parts will be the CK headset, Brooks saddle and Paul neo-retros. I think the Kelly stem will look nice - definitely a lot better then what's on there now.


Ultegra with barcons would be a really nice addition to that bike. Price on Ultegra ders are pretty reasonable now. I've got a 99 RSE set up now as a psuedo touring bike. I really want it to be more like a cross bike. When I'm finished I'll post pics.

Nice ride good luck with the build.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

*here it is built up.*

mix of shimano 105/old XT/RSX, kelly stem, salsa bars, the brooks really didn't look right and so i went with the selle italia. it's my favorite saddle and the color scheme matches, so it's all good.

even though i've had this bike a few years, having it repainted and with some new parts it feels like a whole new bike.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

moschika said:


> mix of shimano 105/old XT/RSX, kelly stem, salsa bars, the brooks really didn't look right and so i went with the selle italia. it's my favorite saddle and the color scheme matches, so it's all good.
> 
> even though i've had this bike a few years, having it repainted and with some new parts it feels like a whole new bike.


That looks like an old XT MTB crank. I've always liked the way they look. That's a really nice looking bike.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

cs1 said:


> That looks like an old XT MTB crank. I've always liked the way they look. That's a really nice looking bike.


good eye! thanks.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

moschika said:


> good eye! thanks.


I almost forgot to ask: when the bike was repainted, where did you get the decals. Waterford only gives them out when they do the paint. My painter had an impossible time getting me decals for my 95 1200 a couple of years ago. I'm looking having some frame work done on my 99 RSE and would like to have new decals for the paint job.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

cs1 said:


> I almost forgot to ask: when the bike was repainted, where did you get the decals. Waterford only gives them out when they do the paint. My painter had an impossible time getting me decals for my 95 1200 a couple of years ago. I'm looking having some frame work done on my 99 RSE and would like to have new decals for the paint job.


In another thread, he says Velocolour got the decals from Waterford.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

cs1 said:


> I almost forgot to ask: when the bike was repainted, where did you get the decals. Waterford only gives them out when they do the paint. My painter had an impossible time getting me decals for my 95 1200 a couple of years ago. I'm looking having some frame work done on my 99 RSE and would like to have new decals for the paint job.


noah at velocolour ordered them for me. they were spendy little things too. i think I paid like $60 for the set - but what can you do if you want the real deal. i know waterford doesn't just give those out. i remember I had to send him the serial number so he could order them, just before I sent the frame to him. maybe he has a relationship with them as a restorer/painter to get them.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

moschika said:


> noah at velocolour ordered them for me. they were spendy little things too. i think I paid like $60 for the set - but what can you do if you want the real deal. i know waterford doesn't just give those out. i remember I had to send him the serial number so he could order them, just before I sent the frame to him. maybe he has a relationship with them as a restorer/painter to get them.


Yeah, I think I paid about $50 in 2006 to get a set. My painter said they were really hard to get. Being as Waterford charges upwards of $400 for a single color it really isn't worth it to have them paint your frame.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

cs1 said:


> Yeah, I think I paid about $50 in 2006 to get a set. My painter said they were really hard to get. Being as Waterford charges upwards of $400 for a single color it really isn't worth it to have them paint your frame.


You could pay 50 or 60 bucks, or-

http://circlechobby.com/prodM/TES9201.HTM

Print it with non fade metalic inks and you should be good to go. Personally I'd go with, 'Waterfurd' as a protest. Decals cost virtually nothing to make in quantity, they should have no trouble giving sets to people redoing their frames.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

California L33 said:


> You could pay 50 or 60 bucks, or-
> 
> http://circlechobby.com/prodM/TES9201.HTM
> 
> Print it with non fade metalic inks and you should be good to go. Personally I'd go with, 'Waterfurd' as a protest. Decals cost virtually nothing to make in quantity, they should have no trouble giving sets to people redoing their frames.


I agree but they don't.


----------



## joelh (Jul 20, 2008)

This is my new (to me) RS-22. Just built it up and will take it on it's inaugural ride in the morning. Just my impression from an around the block ride is that it will be a snappy, quick bike


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations! I love the paint, and can't wait for the ride report.


----------



## deftones156 (Jul 8, 2009)

1997 Waterford 2200, full Dura-Ace:


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

deftones156 said:


> 1997 Waterford 2200, full Dura-Ace:


Was that an old Team Mak bike? I bought a 1995 1200 that was a former Team bike. It's now a screaming yellow bike with a full Campy Daytona group.


----------



## deftones156 (Jul 8, 2009)

Not that I know of. I believe it's just the paint scheme that the original owner decided upon when he built it up in '97.


----------



## jesse5678 (Oct 1, 2007)

My 2008 Roadie. It was mostly built at this point. Full D/A, Deda Newton Bars.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

My old Waterford has been ressurected here...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187847


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

joelh said:


> This is my new (to me) RS-22. Just built it up and will take it on it's inaugural ride in the morning. Just my impression from an around the block ride is that it will be a snappy, quick bike


Nice looking bike. It happens to be the second Waterford that I used to own that's shown up on this forum. I'm PM'ed the owner of the other one trying to buy it back  wish my luck!


----------



## joelh (Jul 20, 2008)

I really love the ride on that bike. I am considering selling my Serotta because I enjoy riding the Waterford so much. My only complaint is that the paint is so chippy! I don't know if they don''t prime properly of what? The paint is beautiful, but look at it wrong and it chips.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally babied that bike, and it still ended up looking like that. I've had gunnars with similar problems. I've found a local powder coater, and so far he's redone 2 of my gunnar mountain bikes, and one gunnar cross bike. I'm not sure if I want to go powder or wet for my roadie though. Glad you like the bike!


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone need a Waterford jersey in a medium/red? I am not sure where else to post this since there are not alot of Waterford based sites.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Gunnar has their new website up. A lot more pics of their bikes.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

like the bikes, too bad the geometry does not work for me...at all... too steep in the seat angles and too short of head tubes factoring that in...oh well there is always custom...yeah that is it...


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

1st time Gunnar owner; picked up this 2003 Roadie last week on eBay.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Was Waterford at North American Hand Built Show 2010? I haven't found any photos online of their show bikes.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Bought this Gunnar Sport seven years ago, in its red/yellow fade finish. In the image, it was rigged for my try-out of Campag shifters using an odd combo of Veloce shifters and derailleurs running a 10 speed Shimano cassette and chain with Ultegra 9 speed cranks fitted with a 38T Salsa inner and 50T TA outer ring. It all worked too!

The blue / white was a Gunnar 'colour of the month' repaint last year - transmission is boring old Ultegra 10 speed now.

Probably the best bike frame I've owned, of quite a few over the years - I've done everything on this frame from shopping to riding a crit. While the 'engine' was disappointing in the latter, the bike's handling was faultess...

A Waterford never gets off the 'shopping list', even though my other ride is a custom lugged 853 from Bob Jackson, in my native England.

Regards

Dereck


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

The repaint is super. The lines on that bike are great.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

acckids said:


> Was Waterford at North American Hand Built Show 2010? I haven't found any photos online of their show bikes.


No; Waterford didn't get to NAHBS in Richmond this year. That was a disappointment for me.

Dave Wages who worked at Waterford as one of their top framebuilders for several years, and who started Ellis Cycles in Waterford a couple of years ago, was there. He won "Best in Show" with one of his 953 frames.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

acckids said:


> The repaint is super. The lines on that bike are great.



Thank you - or thanks to Waterford's for a great job. 

I rode my Gunnar at the Chicago 'Bike the Drive' event Memorial Weekend Sunday. The city closes down 15 miles of Lakeshore Drive, thousands of cyclist tear - or amble - up and down it from 5:30AM to 9AM, then have a big party in nearby Grant Park through lunchtime.

Anyway, wifey and I are cruising the trade stands various and we end up at "Kozy Cycles' - big local bike dealer, with four stores. I'm standing in front of an elevated rack full of Colnagos - both their race team rides and others - with folk coming up to me and showering praise on my Gunnar's paint job. 

Even in such exulted company, a little individuality and good old style craftsmanship still stands out.

Spousal Unit was a bit miffed that her Gunnar in 'Black Cherry' with silver decals didn't get the same attention 

Regards

Dereck


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

NUTT - love that orange on your Roadie.

A little off topic, feel free to PM, but noticed you have Eggbeaters on both your rides. Do you use MTB shoes with them both or have you tried road shoes with Crank's road cleats?

Don't want to start a pedal war, but I've just moved to live downtown Chicago and my Eggbeaters on the Gunnar are way more 'traffic light friendly' than my roadgoing SPD-SLs, for clipping in and out every block sometimes. Am contemplating a shift in the footwear dept.

Regards

Dereck


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Not mine but thought a nice ride with the painted fork


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

*New Owner - Waterford-*

Finally, I got mine home. RS-14 w/ ultegra, Bontranger Race Lite wheels.

Wife as named "her" Crystal (as in waterford crystal?  )

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ehxvsrez1WtZSzdq5-V0a0r3A82XOgr0pvjDzNPUBEQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_3dJZBesGuKk/TJY42ynGncI/AAAAAAAAB74/NJ-Q-j8kWRc/s800/P9190956.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/chenoa14/Waterford?authkey=Gv1sRgCPvw__7s0dbTEQ&feat=embedwebsite">Waterford</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jfid8fkFJGXm0hsWF8Ze9kr3A82XOgr0pvjDzNPUBEQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_3dJZBesGuKk/TJY4z55w17I/AAAAAAAAB70/d8oP3t6WIbA/s800/P9190959.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/chenoa14/Waterford?authkey=Gv1sRgCPvw__7s0dbTEQ&feat=embedwebsite">Waterford</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tpNCHCdlEafNuIZyMqJ9QUr3A82XOgr0pvjDzNPUBEQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_3dJZBesGuKk/TJY474whRuI/AAAAAAAAB8I/-DyFbohfRFY/s800/P9190970.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/chenoa14/Waterford?authkey=Gv1sRgCPvw__7s0dbTEQ&feat=embedwebsite">Waterford</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/x2mj-YBAu9oqOIpA_pzN3Er3A82XOgr0pvjDzNPUBEQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_3dJZBesGuKk/TJY483qOk_I/AAAAAAAAB8M/8y3vskhAieg/s800/P9190967.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/chenoa14/Waterford?authkey=Gv1sRgCPvw__7s0dbTEQ&feat=embedwebsite">Waterford</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Qxq0dnoIYUEZybtp6nbp_kr3A82XOgr0pvjDzNPUBEQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_3dJZBesGuKk/TJY45CjrC5I/AAAAAAAAB8A/upca7rYpVfg/s800/P9190965.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/chenoa14/Waterford?authkey=Gv1sRgCPvw__7s0dbTEQ&feat=embedwebsite">Waterford</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

I find LWP's quote fitting, seeing how I puked after racing my x-11 this past Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I bet that paint looks great in bright sunlight. Nice setup.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.cyclingactive.com/bikesgear/first-ride-gunnar-crosshairs-2450-frame-and-fork-995

Good pic to see how the color of year looks on entire bike vs a tube.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Accidental double post. Sorry.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

BillyK, you spec'd that bike great. The Easton EA70 is a great wheelset. I still use my orginal Velomax Circuit(now EA70) since 2001. I've replace the rear inner hub.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

That's the color my Gunnar roadie was in 2002. They weren't posting pics of it back then, and I didn't have the cool panel. I think mine had a bit more candy on it too, as it was darker. It's since been powder coated a flip. I'm glad they made it a color of the year, maybe this year is time for a new bike...


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

*Waterford R33 GT stye*

Here is my R33 that I received last week. Ultegra 6700, WI hubs with DT Swiss rims. 18 pounds, but more importantly it fits like a glove and it is an incredibly responsive bike. They did an awesome job on the paint job.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the closeups. The detail of the paint is amazing. I like the headtube adjusters vs downtube. It will keep your bike "cable rub" clean. So did you pick the color to match your daughters bike? Not sure yours would look good with a wicker basket.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

acckids said:


> Thanks for the closeups. The detail of the paint is amazing. I like the headtube adjusters vs downtube. It will keep your bike "cable rub" clean. So did you pick the color to match your daughters bike? Not sure yours would look good with a wicker basket.


Ha ha! The color scheme was very intentional. It's a tribute to my father-in-law, who was the proud owner of a Ford GT until his untimely death last fall. These colors are the iconic turquoise and orange of one of the Ford GT40s that defeated Ferrari in Le Mans racing in the 60s. The match to my daughter's bike is coincidental but funny, especially for her!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Love that color scheme. I've got an R33 and love the bike. Classic blue with dura ace, edge fork, etc.


----------



## BobHufford (Dec 4, 2004)

New to me 2001 Waterford 2200 in Candy Red.

Bob


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I won this frame from racing last year and built this up last fall... nice bike for riding in the spring when the roads are all messy (or whenever!)


----------



## sheller73 (Jul 25, 2011)

Now, if I could figure out how to attach a few photos, I would. Love my Fastlane... now it's time for a Crosshairs or an R33 maybe both if I can swing it!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

sheller73 said:


> Now, if I could figure out how to attach a few photos, I would. Love my Fastlane... now it's time for a Crosshairs or an R33 maybe both if I can swing it!


Attaching photos.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Scooper said:


> Attaching photos.




I also use the Mihov Image Resizer to get the right size.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Waterford RST-22*

Just picked up this Waterford RST-22 frame. Will use for commuting, touring and group rides. Trying to decide on component mix right now -- mainly whether to put a triple or compact double on it (have both cranks on hand). Will use bar-end shifters and Dura-Ace parts, Open Pro wheels.

Will post more shots once it's built.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

My 1200.


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

my roadie. love this thread!


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

*Crosshairs*

2 year old cinnamon candy over cooper crosshairs

d/a 7800
thomson post/stem
gore shift cables
paul brakes/kool stop pads

white ind. hubs
32 dt spokes
velocity escape tubular
challenge grifo


----------



## elewis (Mar 20, 2011)

*My 86' Schwinn (Waterford) Paramount*

This is my 86' Schwinn Paramount. I treated myself to it when I upgraded from Cat IV to Cat. III. I was wrenching in a Schwinn shop at the time and if I remember right, I got it below wholesale because I was Schwinn Shop employee. I raced it for about 10 years, upgraded to Cat II then back down to Cat III when I started a family. Crashed it in a race and broke the original fork many years ago:cryin: Made it into a fixie for a neighborhood cruiser. Started riding againt this year, I have been riding about a 7 year Cannondale aluminum that kills my back.. Decided to switch the parts. Finished after dark and I am so excited to ride it I don't think I will sleep. Waterford painted my name on the left-side chainstay. I am thinking about getting it re-painted in the near future.


----------



## senorpetty (Sep 22, 2011)

*Me too*

I just did the same thing. Looks like our frames might be identical. I tried to post a pic, but I haven't posted enough yet. If you want to see a pic, it's on old ten speed gallery right now. It should be on the front page.


----------



## elewis (Mar 20, 2011)

*Your 86' Paramount*

Hopefully, this worked. It does look a lot like mine. I love it. Mine came in just under the UCI limit of 14.99 lbs. (lol, I don't weigh them, just ride, What I don't know won't hurt me.)


----------



## senorpetty (Sep 22, 2011)

elewis said:


> Hopefully, this worked. It does look a lot like mine. I love it. Mine came in just under the UCI limit of 14.99 lbs. (lol, I don't weigh them, just ride, What I don't know won't hurt me.)


Really? Under 15 pounds? How did you manage that? My bike is well over 15 pounds, even with racing wheels. I have tried, and I cannot think of anything I can do to make the bike anymore than 150 g lighter.


----------



## elewis (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, I was kidding. I think mine is a over 18, the bike I took the parts off was 17ish and this frame is at least a pound heavier, maybe more. I love the ride though.


----------



## senorpetty (Sep 22, 2011)

elewis said:


> Sorry, I was kidding. I think mine is a over 18, the bike I took the parts off was 17ish and this frame is at least a pound heavier, maybe more. I love the ride though.


Mine is an absolute blast to ride, but I wouldn't say the "ride" is good compared to some other steel bikes out there. Super stiff, though. I blame those diesel untapered rear stays. I've got a schwinn peloton that is nearly identical except it has tapered stays. It soaks up the large bumps much better. That is my perception, at least.


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

that crosshairs is awesome....that paramount...err...those paramounts...not so much


----------



## elewis (Mar 20, 2011)

Your opinion, different strokes. If you can't say something nice.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

jmchapple said:


> 2 year old cinnamon candy over cooper crosshairs


Simply beautiful bike! I am leaning towards a Gunnar Hyper-X


----------



## senorpetty (Sep 22, 2011)

jmchapple said:


> 2 year old cinnamon candy over cooper crosshairs
> 
> d/a 7800
> thomson post/stem
> ...


NICE BIKE! Normally, I don't go for compact frames or white tires, but this bike looks great!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Waterford RST-22*

Here are some shots of my new (used) Waterford RST-22 as built up with Dura-Ace triple, Open Pro wheels. I initially planned to leave the fenders off and use it for sunny day commuting, but decided against that after it rained for 10 days in a row here. This is a really sweet riding frame, a big improvement over the touring frame it replaced.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

*62cm Gunnar Crosshairs*

Even though this is a cyclocross bike, it is a great road bike. The BB drop of 70 is similar to road bikes. Most of the time I ride with Mich 25mm tires but I do swap out for 32mm with fenders when I ride dirt/gravel roads. I couldn't afford a Waterford fork so I bought the All-City Nature Boy fork which also performs well. Not a big fan of canti brakes so I swapped out for Mini V brakes which I like much better. Quality of frame and paint is great.


----------



## Fix-ie (Aug 2, 2010)

nice bikes


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

View attachment 253463


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Is that a 180mm SRAM crank on your silver Gunnar?


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

nope, just a 175. It may look long relative to the chainring because i have a 48t instead of a 50.


----------



## Cory M (Mar 15, 2009)

.....


----------



## Cory M (Mar 15, 2009)

Sad end to my original Gunnar. Got hit by a car last week. Still figuring things out with the insurance so don't really want to give any more details. Had to pull the wheels off and put it in the trunk since it wouldn't work in the rack anymore. Sucks, but at least I'm still alive.

I guess I'm in the market for a new bike, if my wife ever lets me ride on the road again


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

One of the original Gunnars (may it rest in peace). Sounds like you ended up better than your Gunnar.


----------



## markj2k4 (Jun 25, 2009)

How about these


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

A Waterford restoration of my 1940 Wastyn built Paramount.

Before. Somebody had done a rough crappy rattlecan paint job.










After Waterford's magic.


----------



## elewis (Mar 20, 2011)

My Roadie


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

<IMG SRC=https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5143/5599537346_8f8150585c_o.jpg>

Won the frame in a race series in 2010 and went with the blue/white theme. I think I'll eventually switch to 1/8" drivetrain, including a white crank and chain.


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

Gunnar #2 in the stable...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I posted this message in the Frames & Forks subforum, but thought it might be of interest to other Gunnar-Waterford owners or potential buyers...

Almost anyone who has bought bike frames knows what a struggle it can be getting the correct sizing, particularly with the differences in geometry and measurements for frames as well as forks and stems.

Gunnar bikes has developed an on-line fit tool that is simply amazing. It works better than any comparable product I have ever tried -- including expensive bike fittings at bike shops. I first used the tool when considering buying a used Waterford frame last summer. Waterford makes Gunnars, so their geometries are similar for some of their frames. The frame I was looking at was nominally larger than bikes I had been riding, but the Gunnar tool showed that it would fit me well and even helped me figure out what size/angle of stem to use and how many spacers. When my bike shop built up the Waterford, it fit me absolutely perfect.

Fast forward to this summer. I came across a great deal for a used Gunnar Sport. Its nominal size was about 3-4 cm larger than my other frames, but I analyzed it using the Gunnar tool and realized that it would fit me just fine with a slightly shorter stem. I bought the frame, had it built up according to the fit tool's recommendation, and the Gunnar fits me absolutely perfect. Surprisingly I was able to use the same length stem as on my other bikes because I used a compact handlebar, but perhaps I have been riding frames that were too small for me.

You could use the Gunnar tool to size up frames by other makers if their geometries are similar, and Gunnar makes a number of different models including racing, sport touring, touring, cyclocross and mountain bikes. You can also use it to determine what stem angle and reach would be required for frames in various sizes. Here is a link to the Gunnar fit tool:

Gunnar Fit Tool


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

*Thoughts on size for Gunnar Roadie?*

I have a chance to buy a beautiful 2012 Roadie frame and fork. Problem is it is not built up so I can't really judge whether the frame size fits me, and the LBS that sells Gunnar only stocks a few sizes of the Sport but not Roadie. I am 5'9" w/ a 30" inseam. The roadie is size 520.

thanks


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

The 520 is too small for you. 

towerscum


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Hopefully, your LBS would include at least a basic fitting if they're selling you a bike, and wouldn't let you walk out with a 52!


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

towerscum said:


> The 520 is too small for you.
> 
> towerscum


Thank you.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

New Gunnar Sport with some take-off components from my Felt. 

View attachment 265050

View attachment 265051

View attachment 265052


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, and thanks Towerscum - you were definitely right. 560 was actually the best fit.


----------



## SteveOz1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have had several Gunnars - this one is a 56 Gunnar Sport in Bamboo with Vanilla shake panels, Ultegra 9 spd, Cardiff leather saddle and Kestral EMS OS carbon fork - have the original steel one - might put it back on after I get the Panaracer "Ruffy Tuffy" tires installed..have the same bike with "made to measure " geometry - will post when I get pics
:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveOz1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Found an a grainy cell phone pic of my custom geometry Gunnar - I insisted on a level top tube, it is 53.5 top tube ctc(73.5 dgr), 56 ctc seat tube ctc(73.75 dgr) and 15 cm headtube - it's ALMOST perfect except there is an annoying toe overlap issue - to be fair it was pointed out during the development stage but I wasn't aware of how annoying it would be...it's a shame they couldn't have wiggled a little more toe room...


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I currently ride a stock 62cm Crosshairs and it is a great ride. Bought a custom geometry Roadie in 2003 and the toe overlap was horrible. Ended up selling it(i.e. gave it way for a fraction of original cost). No one ever mentioned toe overlap at time of design. Bike shop blamed me. Lesson learned.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

View attachment 279896
View attachment 279897


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Picked up a used Waterford RSE-11. It was in mint condition and updgraded with new 105. Changed out a Salsa riser steam and seatpost for some nice Nitto parts.













By the way, is that a honey or brown Brooks?


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, what a great find! It looks like brown to me. Also looks like my size, want to trade for an RS-11??


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

wvucyclist said:


> Wow, what a great find! It looks like brown to me. Also looks like my size, want to trade for an RS-11??


Thanks! Im very excited. It's a 54. I can't see myself wanting to get rid of it. I looked for yours but seem to have missed it.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

It's been powdercoated a red with some sparkle after this pic. I need to get some decals from Waterford. It has a really wonderful ride. Interestingly enough, the stock fork would barely fit 26c tires, so I had the fork left over from an RS-22 I owned a few years ago. I've had it hanging up since I bought a Sport, which is a bit more versatile, but not as attractive of a bicycle.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is my Hyper-X in Shamrock Green over Sunshine Yellow. I was on the fence paying the extra $$$ for the paint not seeing one in person but worth every penny. Had it about 2 years and love it. Super fun.

This is after my ride to work this morning. At 32 degrees I am ready for spring!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

What fork are using?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

acckids said:


> What fork are using?


I originally had a Salsa steel fork. Picked up a Carver (bike doctor house brand I think) all carbon including sterrer...but the huge logo was hideous to me. I took it to a motorcycle shop to have them do a black to carbon fade. The guy was a real character, he loved the zebra wood fenders and asked if he could paint the fork to have a wood look. I said I'll leave you the bike for inspiration, paint it however you like and surprise me. Might not be my first choice but it truly is unique. It is really growing one me. For sure you won't see another like it.

From this:








To this:








Some more up close of the paint that I just love:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the additional photos. That shamrock green really sparkles. My Crosshairs was gray but the clear coat had some type of finish that made it sparkle(although not as much as yours)


----------

